# Wie lange muß ein Altfall bangen?



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Hallo!
 Nach dem mir die t...line, bzw ein nettes Anwaltsbüro Ax... versprochen hat, mich "zwangsläufig" zu verklagen, wenn ich meinen Widerspruch gegen den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid nicht zurück nehmen würde, habe ich mich nicht nötigen lassen und jenes Schreiben ignoriert.
Es wäre ja auch der Dummheit höchster Gipfel gewesen, jenem Ansinnen der Kanzlei A.... nachzukommen, wo ich doch so schöne Beweise habe.
Das war im Januar. Dialereinwahl war im November 03.
Bis jetzt hat mich noch niemand verklagt. Was mich auch nicht wundert, nach dem BGH-Urteil.
Und im Reagal schlummert seither eine ausgebaute Festplatte mit Dialerbefall, für nix zu gebrauchen, weil die A..... oder  T.... ja immer noch auf die Idee kommen könnten, vor Gericht zu ziehen.
Und mein Sohn jammert, er hätte keinen Platz mehr áuf dem Rechner, ob er nicht die Platte haben könnte......
Frage:
Wie lange ist es möglich, doch noch verklagt zu werden?
Andere Frage:
Gibt es ein Tool, mit der ich ein Betriebssystem auf DVD sichern kann, um es im Notfall (Klage) wieder 1 zu 1 auf Platte zu schreiben. (Möglichst Shareware, Freeware weil armer Schlucker)
D.


----------



## Counselor (29 Juni 2004)

Verjährungsfragen wurden hier schon mal erörtert.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Danke!

Im Link habe ich gelesen:

"weil TK-Ansprüche nach § 8 TKV (demnächst § 7 TKV) in zwei Jahren verjähren"

Also bei mir November 2005 Verjährung, da Rechnung Telekomm mit "Mehrwert" im Nov. 03 (Erstmalige Fälligkeit).
Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe.

Noch ne Weile hin. Wenn also jemand einen Tip für's zuverlässige Speichern einer kompletten Patrition auf DVD hat, mit Möglichkeit, im Bedarfsfall wieder auf festplatte zurück zu schaufeln und damit booten zu können? Wäre wunderbar!
D.


----------



## RAS (29 Juni 2004)

zur Imageerstellung:

open source:

dcfl-dd
Enhanced Loopback Device
ForeMost
Sleuth Kit
Odessa
AIR-Imager
Autopsy
The Coroner's Toolkit
dd-rescue

wer Geld bezahlen will kann auch Encase, SMART oder SafeBack nutzen.

am einfachsten ist es wohl, eine koppix-CD und dd bzw. den AIR - Imager zu benutzen. ghost images etc. sind ungeeignet, da sie kein korrektes Abbild der Platte liefern.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Nochmal Danke!

Am Wochenende werde ich mir die genannten Tools mal im Netz suchen und probieren. Hoffentlich übersteigt das nicht meine Fähigkeiten.
D.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Bis jetzt hat mich noch niemand verklagt. Was mich auch nicht wundert, nach dem BGH-Urteil.



Och, die klagen auch nach dem BGH-Urteil noch fröhlich weiter, nur halt meistens ohne Erfolg (siehe Urteile bei www.dialerundrecht.de).
Zur Zeit dauert es etwa 1,5 Jahre bis die Geschichten im Klageverfahren sind, insbesondere die fetten Jahre 2002 und Anfang 2003 werden derzeit abgearbeitet.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

*2002 - Hier !*

Mein Fall ist von April 2002 und der Gerichtstermin steht an ... wenn die Klage nicht abgewiesen wird.
Es dauert also alles ....


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Juni 2004)

Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Oha!

Da werde ich doch lieber die Finger von der Platte lassen, bevor ich Dank Nichtdurchblickens was lösche.

Wenn T..... sich tatsächlich nicht entblödet, trotz BGH-Urteil und immer größerer Tendenz seriell mit ihren Klagen zu unterliegen, dann: Nur zu, ich bin gewappnet.

Vermutung: Könnte es nicht sein, dass T....... vor dem BGH-Urteil Klagen angestrengt hat, die eben erst jetzt aus der juristischen Warteschleife vor Gericht kommen. Meine Hoffnung ist: Die sind lernfähig und lassen uns Altfälle einfach in Ruhe.
Meinungen?
D.


----------



## BenTigger (29 Juni 2004)

ACHTUNG  durch ein Image der Platte werden gelöschte Dateien nicht mit gesichert, die aber auf der Platte durch besondere Tools wieder hergestellt werden können, wenn die Platte nicht weiter genutzt wurde.
Da lässt sich dann evtl. weiteres Beweismaterial finden.

Also lieber das Geld in eine neue Festplatte investieren und die befallene schön weglegen!!


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 Juni 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> ACHTUNG  durch ein Image der Platte werden gelöschte Dateien nicht mit gesichert, die aber auf der Platte durch besondere Tools wieder hergestellt werden können, wenn die Platte nicht weiter genutzt wurde.
> Da lässt sich dann evtl. weiteres Beweismaterial finden.
> 
> Also lieber das Geld in eine neue Festplatte investieren und die befallene schön weglegen!!



Hmm, an wen kann man die Rechnung für die Platte schicken?
Schließlich ist der notwendige Neukauf einer HD ja irgendwie ein Schaden, der einem entsteht...

MfG
L.


----------



## BenTigger (29 Juni 2004)

Du kannst natürlich auch die Platte verwenden und alle Beweise damit vernichten. Dann kannst du eben anschliessend die Kosten für den Rechtstreit und Zinsen und Gebühren aufbringen, wenn dir dann plötzlich wichtige Beweise fehlen.

Das ist dann schnell  mehr Geld, als ne neue Platte kostet. Die könntest du wenigstens auch bei einem gewonnen Streit weiterverwenden.

Aber das bleibt letztendlich dir überlassen, wo du dein Geld einsetzen möchtest.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (29 Juni 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, an wen kann man die Rechnung für die Platte schicken?
> Schließlich ist der notwendige Neukauf einer HD ja irgendwie ein Schaden, der einem entsteht...


Moeglicher Ansatz dazu, den ich mal geaeussert habe: 


			
				§40 Telekommunikationsgesetz schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit, der vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig gegen dieses Gesetz, gegen eine auf Grund dieses Gesetzes erlassene Rechtsverordnung oder gegen eine auf Grund dieses Gesetzes in der Lizenz festgelegte Verpflichtung oder eine Anordnung der Regulierungsbehörde verstößt, ist, sofern die Vorschrift oder die Verpflichtung den Schutz eines Nutzers bezweckt, diesem zum Ersatz des aus dem Verstoß entstandenen Schadens verpflichtet. Er kann von diesem auch auf Unterlassung in Anspruch genommen werden.


----------



## KatzenHai (29 Juni 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, an wen kann man die Rechnung für die Platte schicken?
> Schließlich ist der notwendige Neukauf einer HD ja irgendwie ein Schaden, der einem entsteht...
> 
> MfG
> L.



Guckst du hier: Aufwandsentschädigung für Verteidigung


----------



## KatzenHai (29 Juni 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Moeglicher Ansatz dazu, den ich mal geaeussert habe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider ist dein Link doppelt falsch - du verlinkst auf § 41 TKG 1996, statt § 40 TKG 1996.
Vor allem: Den gibt's so nicht mehr. Seit vergangenen Samstag (s. Nachrichten hier)

Jetzt steht so was in § 4 TKG 2004 - und ist leicht modifiziert.

Im Ergebnis aber gleich:

Das könnte ein Anspruch sein.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (29 Juni 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist dein Link doppelt falsch - du verlinkst auf § 41 TKG 1996, statt § 40 TKG 1996.
> Vor allem: Den gibt's so nicht mehr. Seit vergangenen Samstag (s. Nachrichten hier)


@Katzenhai, danke, Link nun berichtigt. Allerdings nur auf den korrekten Paragraphen, neuer Text in der TKG wuerde mich mal interessieren...
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutung: Könnte es nicht sein, dass T....... vor dem BGH-Urteil Klagen angestrengt hat, die eben erst jetzt aus der juristischen Warteschleife vor Gericht kommen. Meine Hoffnung ist: Die sind lernfähig und lassen uns Altfälle einfach in Ruhe.
> D.



Mach Dir da keine falschen Hoffnungen. Solange geschätze 20% Betroffene nach Erhalt des Mahnbescheides zahlen (inklusive der Inkassokosten) und weitere 20% nach Eingang der Klage machen die weiter.
Zum BGH Urteil vertreten die die Ansicht (wie andere Telcos auch) es war dort erwiesen dass ein illegaler Dialer tätig war. Diesen Beweis müsse der Geschädigte im jeweiligen Verfahren noch erbringen. 
Zum Glück entscheiden die meisten Amtsgerichte weiterhin für die Verbraucher.


----------



## Plattenputzer (30 Juni 2004)

Genau dieses Kalkül der Anbieter ist es, was wütend machen kann.

Bsp: Eine Bekannte von mir lebt zwecks Studium zeitweilig bei ihrer Oma. Dort hat sie sich mit dem Anschluß ihrer Oma auch einen Dailer gefangen. Ich habe beiden Mut zugesprochen, sich gegen die Forderung zu wehren, da Dialereinwahl heimlich, ohne Wissen und Zustimmung.
Die Oma hat dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid nicht widersprochen, sondern bezahlt, weil sie meinte, wenn der Bescheid vom Amtsgericht kommt, muß die Rechnung der Q... ja berechtigt sein. Jeder Versuch, sie umzustimmen war zwecklos. Ihre Worte:
"Mit dem Gericht habe ich mein ganzes Leben noch nicht zutun gehabt und will es auch jetzt nicht. Ich bin eine anständige Frau."
So wird /meiner Meinung nach) die Institution, die Judikative, ein Teil des Staates, von unseriösen Geschäftemachern missbraucht, um Leute die nicht das Wissen, die Zivilcourage oder die Nötigen Nerven haben, zum Zahlen unberechtigter Forderungen zu nötigen.
Vor allem bei älteren und eher konservativ eingestellten Mitmenschen (kein Vorwurf!) kann entweder Angst vor der Obrigkeit oder falsche Scham (wgen angeblichem Bezug von Schmuddelkram) der Auslöser sein, doch zu zahlen, obwohl die Rechnung Humbug ist.

Deswegen Danke an das Forum und ihre Macher.
Für die Aufklärungsarbeit, das Mutmachen.

Ich perönlich sehe einer Klage gegen mich dank des Forums und dem erste-Hilfe-Kasten und so wunderschönen Sachen wie Beweislastumkehr, Abtrettungskette usw. und manchem hier veröffentlichtem Urteil in der Zwischenzeit gelassen entgegen. 
Altfälle, haltet durch!
D.
Ps: Knoppix zur Datenrettung:
www.knopper.net/knoppix-info/


----------



## KatzenHai (30 Juni 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> @Katzenhai, danke, Link nun berichtigt. Allerdings nur auf den korrekten Paragraphen, neuer Text in der TKG wuerde mich mal interessieren...
> Gr,
> TSCoreNinja



Was du suchst, findest du unter http://217.160.60.235/BGBL/bgbl1f/bgbl104s1190.pdf


----------

